
Consistency Models - moks
https://jepsen.io/consistency
======
ulrikrasmussen
To anyone who also thought that the article ended prematurely: you can click
each consistency model in the graph that appears in the beginning of the
article. At least on mobile, that was not obvious to me.

Otherwise, this is a really good survey!

------
cryath
Interesting high level look at consistency, concurrency and availability
models. Quite a decent explanation of the same, useful as a "cheat sheet", so
to say, when studying such things. After all, the map at the top, once the
concepts are understood, should be enough to act as a guide in analyzing a
system of your own, be it a student, such as myself, or someone who needs a
quick refresher.

------
conaclos
Nice article!

Interesting readers can find an extended diagram in [1] page A:7.

[1] Consistency in Non-Transactional Distributed Storage Systems. Paolo
Viotti, Marko Vukolic. [http://vukolic.com/consistency-
survey.pdf](http://vukolic.com/consistency-survey.pdf)

